# Machine Polishing Peugeot 306 with Lacquer



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

Do I need to do anything differently if machine polishing a car finished with Lacquer rather than a clear coat?

My car is a 1999 Peugeot 306 in red and faded red  if it makes any difference. I read the paint in medium but didn't know if the lacquer made any difference.


----------



## 306dean (Mar 18, 2007)

Lacquer & clear coat are the same thing, just different terminology. Just follow the usual steps of starting with the least aggressive combination and work back should you need to.


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

Thanks Dean, you have a 306 yourself?


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Kenan said:


> Do I need to do anything differently if machine polishing a car finished with Lacquer rather than a clear coat?
> 
> My car is a 1999 Peugeot 306 in red and faded red  if it makes any difference. I read the paint in medium but didn't know if the lacquer made any difference.


If the red has faded, then it will not have clearcoat.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

As above, if it's faded you probably have no clear coat I call it cellulose or single stage paint. When polishing you will probably get paint transferring to your pads. 


Gonz.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Before going in with any compound on your paint, I would try Autoglym Super Resin Polish still using a machine on a low setting. You can get a great result with SRP alone, it is very good on oxidised red. You can wax over it.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Fatdazza, gonzo are right it's single stage paint with no clear coat, so what you have is basically dead skin if it has faded (oxidised) so you need to remove it by basically taking some MF cutting pads like the Meguairs ones and a cutting compound such D300, which is a great compound and begin to remove the dead paint, remember to clean them often because they will clog up very fast.

Once that is done then you can continue onto the polishing stage restoring the gloss back, but this time switch to foam polishing and finishing pads and polish, that's the proper way of doing it. Can be done by a 1 step polish and pads but you will need a lot of pads and it will take you longer. This video will help but read some of the comments as well.


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

I don't know very much yet, but I do know it has lacquer. I have a patch on the room where the lacquer is missing  (Common fault on these cars).

I do have AG SRP which I have had applied before, but want to remove the swirls rather than hide this. Have Mag 205 and 10 (will start with 205 and use the 105 if required). Am currently sourcing a bonnet to have my first go on before moving to my company work van before the car


----------



## DavieB (Aug 14, 2009)

Peugeot 306 red has clear coat plus the paint is well known for going pink, unfortunately polishing will not bring the color back. I should know!


----------



## Clubberlang12 (Nov 30, 2016)

The car is a '99. There's every chance the clear coat is carrying a fair amount of defects inhibiting the transparency of it. Carry out a test area, starting with a medium polish and pad and build up abrasiveness till getting a result you are happy with, albeit working safely with the remaining clear coat.

But as mentioned, the damage may be in the paint underneath the clear coat.


----------



## 306dean (Mar 18, 2007)

Kenan said:


> Thanks Dean, you have a 306 yourself?


I did have a good few years back now.


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

306dean said:


> I did have a good few years back now.


Looks great


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

If it's similar to this old Renault Kangoo van which had no clearcoat then it should respond well to products with some bite. I used a navy Scholl spider pad and S20. It took 2-3 hits on most panels to get the job done.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Sawel said:


> If it's similar to this old Renault Kangoo van which had no clearcoat then it should respond well to products with some bite. I used a navy Scholl spider pad and S20. It took 2-3 hits on most panels to get the job done.


You certainly love your S20 mate


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

chongo said:


> You certainly love your S20 mate


Yep, it's incredibly versatile, good cut and the finish is excellent. Only time I'm not reaching for it is when there's deep scratching or I'm seeking perfection on a customer's car where I'm using S3 XXL Gold and S40.

For a single stage job, surely there's nothing better than S20 out there.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

As for a 1 step polish then Menzerna 2200 for hard paint and Menzerna 2500 for medium and soft paint:thumb:


----------



## Toto (Oct 6, 2014)

Paint thickness gauge is a must mate.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Toto said:


> Paint thickness gauge is a must mate.


Hello stranger :wave:


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

Maybe when I'm feeling more adventurous down the line I'll dabble with stuff like Menzerna and Koch Chemie.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Sawel said:


> Yep, it's incredibly versatile, good cut and the finish is excellent. Only time I'm not reaching for it is when there's deep scratching or I'm seeking perfection on a customer's car where I'm using S3 XXL Gold and S40.
> 
> For a single stage job, surely there's nothing better than S20 out there.


I've not used it but Sonax EX 04-06 is meant to be pretty good in this regard as well.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

steelghost said:


> I've not used it but Sonax EX 04-06 is meant to be pretty good in this regard as well.


It's bloody good at what it's designed to do:thumb: works for DA only but never heard of anyone using a Rotary yet, I have a litre of it as you never know when you need it


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

steelghost said:


> I've not used it but Sonax EX 04-06 is meant to be pretty good in this regard as well.


Yes it seems pretty popular too - something to add to the 'to use' list...


----------

